# LV4-26 1000 posts!



## Cath.S.

Cher Jean-Michel,  
nous nous réjouissons chaque jour que tu aies dévié l'orbite de ta planète afin de te rapprocher de nous, et je te confirme que nous avons bien reçu tes 

*1000 PREMIERS MESSAGES.*

*FELICITATIONS ! *​*Tout de même, tu en as parcouru, du chemin :*
http://www.alien.it/gfx/acheron-schema.jpg​


----------



## DDT

Thanks for your helpful and nice contribution!

*VOS BRAS !!! MERCI !!! VOS BRAS !!! MERCI !!!*​
DDT


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations! And thank you for teaching us all about London slang, even teaching those of us that were born in the region a new phrase or two !!

ps Do you think you'll have finished that book by your 2000th birthday?


----------



## mjscott

Congratulations to LV-26--1000, wow!


----------



## charlie2

Thank you very much. Your posts are never distant and always clear and  useful.  I am sure I am not the only French student counting on you.


----------



## Kelly B

I'm still fairly new, but I already know that if I see your title on a post, it'll be worth reading. Thanks!


----------



## cuchuflete

Merci Jean-Michel!

 You bring to these forums a fine spirit of good humor and collaboration.  Your threads are like fascinating puzzles, solved together by a bunch of happy kids. 

Warm Congratulations to you.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu

​


----------



## te gato

Wow...1000 posts..

All the best Jean-Michel..keep the wonderful posts acomin'...
tg


----------



## LV4-26

Thanks to you all. 
Egueule, DDT, Tim, mjscott, Charlie2, KellyB, Cuchu, te gato.
Wow, a real dream cast for this thread! And maybe more yet to come!

I just want to tell you that I really feel good here with all of you  guys around. 

Tim, for some reason, I don't have a deadline for this translation so...who knows ?

Thanks egueule for showing this photograph of me and my family.
Still, did you have to show that even my nickname I'm not able to spell correctly ? ...Kidding


----------



## Artrella

*    Yes!! me Jean-Michel!!! Congrats on your 1000!!!     * ​

  *chin-**chin*


----------



## Phryne

*!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!!



por mil más
*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Jean-Michel!


----------



## Whodunit

(Oh, I'm late. Thank you very much for your kind help!!!)

_And ... before I'll forget it:_

*Bon 1000e anniversaire*​


----------



## Sev

Allez, je me joins au choeur de louanges....

*Bravo Jean-Michel !*​Et à vrai dire c'est amusant que ce soit "seulement" ton millième, car j'ai l'impression de voir du LV4-26 un peu partout !  ​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Who: I swear, we're always last in line! Honestly, there are just so many cnograts to give. Whew! We have so many dedicated foreros!

LV: You're included in this bunch! Congratulations!!


----------



## lauranazario

Congrats on reaching your first "K" (as in 1K), Jean Michel! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Magg

¡Muchas felicidades!
Congratulations!

Ciao


----------



## Jabote

Congrats lv !


----------



## fetchezlavache

joyeux millième et merci pour tes posts jean-mi !


----------



## LV4-26

Many hearty thanks to all of you.
On my way to 2000, now. See you then. Or before on the forums, of course.


----------

